# Problema de interferencia de un modem inalambrico a causa de una antena de radio



## alejandroecha (May 18, 2008)

hola soy nuevo en este foro

tengo un problema referido a una antena de radio local. q se encuentra a 100m de mi casa

compre un modem de la empresa CLARO para usar internet de banda ancha inalambrica. ya que donde yo vivo( francisco alvarez-moreno) no llega por cable. el tema es que funciona lento en 2G y cuando me alejo de donde se encuentra la antena funciona en 3G. 
mi inquietud seria si pudiera hacer algo para discriminar la frecuencia de onda de la radio hacia el modem para q se pudiera conectar.
segun la empresa deberia andar a la velocidad de 1 mb de velocidad pero anda como una conexion telefonica comun de 56k.
si alguien sabe q puedo hacer para que el dispositivo pueda funcionar. 
cabe decir q la empresa CLARO no responde los llamados que realizamos y la radio tubo denuncias por q no utilizaba un filtro especial. por esta razon creo que el problema se eradica en la emisora FM ALVAREZ. 
ademas de tener otros problemas con otros productos como handys q no funcionan o funcionan  pero con interferencias

dede ya muchas gracias. y espero encontrar la solucion


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2008)

Si estás seguro que el problema es por la antena de la FM se debería poder erradicar una denuncia.

¿Esa FM es casera?¿Esta documentada?¿De que potencia es la FM?


----------



## alejandroecha (May 18, 2008)

hola 

respondiendo a tus preguntas te digo que es una radio dentro del hambito de este pueblo grande. osea es legal y supuestamente tendria que cumplir todas las normas
tienen su propia antena de aprox 150 mts no sabria bien la medida
en un momento hubo denuncias y vinieron inspectores por que no usaban un filtro especial. ahora cambiaron la frecuencia. a la 102 mas o menos. ( no sabria con precision)
suponemos hacer la denuncia lo mas rapido posible.

gracias por tu respuesta


----------

